# Loaded Twice Baked Potatoes



## chilerelleno (Nov 21, 2020)

*Loaded Twice Baked Potatoes *

These are Show Stealers,  so Rich, Creamy and Cheesy!
Baked tater skins filled with a wonderful loaded mash.
The mash had freshly grated Parmesano Reggiano cheese, crumbled  bacon, sauteed minced onion and garlic, along with lots of heavy cream, butter and salt.
Topped with Havarti cheese and Cajun spice and broiled to a golden Nirvana.

1 large Russet potato per person
Shredded cheese, your favorite(s)
Heavy cream
Butter
Crumbled bacon
Sauteed minced onion and garlic
Salt and Cajun seasoning

I give no set proportions to this recipe since it'll vary widely according to how many potatoes are being prepared,
Bake the potatoes, split in halves and hollow out the skins.
Prepare a lusciously creamy, cheesy mashed potato mixture using all the listed ingredients, and then refill the skins, and lastly top with cheese and spices.
Back into the oven under the broiler to melt the cheese and get some color.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice!  I could of used one of those last night.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 21, 2020)

Heck yeah bud those look good


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks awesome Chile!! What else you got on that plate. It looks awesome too.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks awesome! Nice job Chile!

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks great John, I like to put the hollowed halves back on the grill to crisp them up before filling. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 21, 2020)

chili - is there anything you make that doesn’t look good?


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 21, 2020)

I could make a meal out of just the potoato! Sounds real good chile! What's the rest of the plate consist of? Fine looking plate!


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I give no set proportions to this recipe since it'll vary widely according to how many potatoes are being prepared,



This is the best advice ever.  Halves are harder for me to manage, so I make a football shaped cut in the skin so the potato core looks like a canoe.  and essentially do the same technique.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> *Loaded Twice Baked Potatoes *
> 
> These are Show Stealers,  so Rich, Creamy and Cheesy!
> Baked tater skins filled with a wonderful loaded mash.
> ...


Outstanding per normal!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 21, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Nice!  I could of used one of those last night.





TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud those look good





jcam222 said:


> Looks awesome Chile!! What else you got on that plate. It looks awesome too.








						Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin
					

MENU Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin Twice Baked Potatoes Salad Smoked Apples with Ice Cream  Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin  Picked up two fresh bone-in racks of pork loin,  trimmed them up and Frenched the bones, then trussed them with twine. Wet brined for 16 hours and then rubbed with a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





Brokenhandle said:


> Looks awesome! Nice job Chile!
> 
> Ryan





gmc2003 said:


> Looks great John, I like to put the hollowed halves back on the grill to crisp them up before filling.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Now that sounds good.


Central PA Cowboy said:


> chili - is there anything you make that doesn’t look good?


LOL, yep there sure is... I only show off the good stuff.   


Sowsage said:


> I could make a meal out of just the potoato! Sounds real good chile! What's the rest of the plate consist of? Fine looking plate!








						Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin
					

MENU Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin Twice Baked Potatoes Salad Smoked Apples with Ice Cream  Herb Crusted Rack of Pork Loin  Picked up two fresh bone-in racks of pork loin,  trimmed them up and Frenched the bones, then trussed them with twine. Wet brined for 16 hours and then rubbed with a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				





thirdeye said:


> This is the best advice ever.  Halves are harder for me to manage, so I make a football shaped cut in the skin so the potato core looks like a canoe.  and essentially do the same technique.





Hawging It said:


> Outstanding per normal!!


Thanks guys, I really appreciate it.
But these aren't a recent cook, just a recipe I pulled out of a complete meal from the past.
Building up my recipe index and categorizing this into Side Dishes.


----------



## D.W. (Nov 21, 2020)

Looks really good! I do mashed potatoes almost exactly the same with ample skin in the mash, but I add chopped chives and white pepper, however no Cajun seasoning. I'll have to substitute that for the white pepper to taste the difference


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh yeah!!  I could eat a couple of those, John.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2020)

The Taters sound great and look Fabulous...BUT...I was JUST going to ask if the Meat was PORK or if, Beef, did your Thermometer DIE! LOL...JJ


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks good John! We don't often think of doing twice baked potatoes...need to change our thinking as baked potatoes get old after a while. Like.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks good John.  Baked potatos get boring after a while.  Might give this a try is the Mrs. is open minded to it.  She loves a simple Baked Potato.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

Dang that looks good brother!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks Excellent, John!!
Similar to ours, but you use more Onions, and I use more Bacon.
As a Side, I can only handle one nowadays anyway.
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 22, 2020)

D.W. said:


> Looks really good! I do mashed potatoes almost exactly the same with ample skin in the mash, but I add chopped chives and white pepper, however no Cajun seasoning. I'll have to substitute that for the white pepper to taste the difference





GaryHibbert said:


> Oh yeah!!  I could eat a couple of those, John.
> Gary





chef jimmyj said:


> The Taters sound great and look Fabulous...BUT...I was JUST going to ask if the Meat was PORK or if, Beef, did your Thermometer DIE! LOL...JJ





GATOR240 said:


> Looks good John! We don't often think of doing twice baked potatoes...need to change our thinking as baked potatoes get old after a while. Like.





MJB05615 said:


> Looks good John.  Baked potatos get boring after a while.  Might give this a try is the Mrs. is open minded to it.  She loves a simple Baked Potato.  Thanks for sharing.





SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good brother!!
> Al





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Excellent, John!!
> Similar to ours, but you use more Onions, and I use more Bacon.
> As a Side, I can only handle one nowadays anyway.
> Like.
> ...



Thanks y'all, appreciate it.


----------

